# YJ Guansu 4x4



## MOYU (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## LiquidDnB (Jan 21, 2016)

seems great! is this supposed to be an improved YuSu?

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## NubCubing (Jan 21, 2016)

I heard it's better than the Aosu.

I. Need. This. Cube. NOW.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 21, 2016)

NubCubing said:


> I heard it's better than the Aosu.
> 
> I. Need. This. Cube. NOW.



It's very crisp, much more so than Aosu.
If you like fast, crisp, and loud, then it's great!

Imo, it's pretty great! It feels like it'll break in exceptionally well.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jan 21, 2016)

This is my first impressions video, I really like this cube and I find it better than my Aosu with thousands of solves. Also, its costs 7$ which makes it really affordable


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jan 21, 2016)

yey english pics

kewl


----------



## Trexrush1 (Jan 22, 2016)

how much will it cost?
my aosu sucks, a cheap fix would be great!


----------



## biscuit (Jan 22, 2016)

Trexrush1 said:


> how much will it cost?
> my aosu sucks, a cheap fix would be great!



It seems to say it will be an entry level (so pretty cheap) cube. My guess would be 8-10 dollars.

EDIT:



CriticalCubing said:


> Yess! Finally. I find this cube better than the Aosu and it is cheaper too. 7$ on cubezz and I will uploading my first impressions tomorrow



Cheaper than I thought!


----------



## Trexrush1 (Jan 22, 2016)

biscuit said:


> It seems to say it will be an entry level (so pretty cheap) cube. My guess would be 8-10 dollars.
> EDIT:
> Cheaper than I thought!



Niiice. Might get.


----------



## CubeBag (Feb 3, 2016)

Guanpo 2x2 in the future?


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Feb 3, 2016)

How's the plastic feel? Is it like the guan long at all? ThTs the reason I've been hesitant in getting it


Coolio


----------



## Chree (Feb 3, 2016)

The plastic feels a bit harder, at least the internals. Gives it a pretty smooth and solid feel. Heavier, even.

The good ol' small internal edge pops from the recycled Weisu design are back. Hopefully with breaking in that'll go away. They seem to happen every 20 or so solves. More frequently on looser tensions. But just like the Weisu (unlike the Aosu), you can finish the solve without putting the piece back in just fine.


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Feb 3, 2016)

Chree said:


> The plastic feels a bit harder, at least the internals. Gives it a pretty smooth and solid feel. Heavier, even.
> 
> The good ol' small internal edge pops from the recycled Weisu design are back. Hopefully with breaking in that'll go away. They seem to happen every 20 or so solves. More frequently on looser tensions. But just like the Weisu (unlike the Aosu), you can finish the solve without putting the piece back in just fine.



Ok, so at least it doesn't have that cheap feel it's 3x3 brother has, that's good


Coolio


----------



## supercavitation (Feb 5, 2016)

Chree said:


> The plastic feels a bit harder, at least the internals. Gives it a pretty smooth and solid feel. Heavier, even.
> 
> The good ol' small internal edge pops from the recycled Weisu design are back. Hopefully with breaking in that'll go away. They seem to happen every 20 or so solves. More frequently on looser tensions. But just like the Weisu (unlike the Aosu), you can finish the solve without putting the piece back in just fine.



Haven't had one yet in the 100 or so solves I've done, though someone managed to pop it at SnS just by messing around with it. How are your tensions?


----------



## Chree (Feb 5, 2016)

supercavitation said:


> How are your tensions?



Admittedly, I havent set it up yet. But OOB it was fairly loose. I've been meaning to tighten it and add traxxis. I'ma Chris-Olson this thing.


----------



## supercavitation (Feb 5, 2016)

Chree said:


> Admittedly, I havent set it up yet. But OOB it was fairly loose. I've been meaning to tighten it and add traxxis. I'ma Chris-Olson this thing.



Yeah, mine's pretty tight. That would do it.


----------



## dskids (Feb 10, 2016)

I got my GuanSu on Monday night but just got around to doing a few solves last night. Out of the box I really liked the turning feel and speed. The balance between inner and outer layers is superior to the AoSu IMO. Just doing first turns had me really impressed.

That said, during actual solves I got tons of catches. Is that other people's experience with this puzzle so far, or do I have a setup problem? Admittedly I don't have a lot of experience setting up 4x4's.


----------



## NubCubing (Feb 11, 2016)

I might get this cube. My Aosu broke apart and I'm having a pain reassembling it. Oh, and, it's only $3.80 USD at zcube.hk, which is, um, really cheap? No, EXTREMELY CHEAP.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Feb 12, 2016)

Got the cube a little while ago, and have now got around to doing quite a few solves on it. Very nice cube, very smooth, good quality for it's price. Only real complaint at the moment is that it feels very blocky to me. Like, almost [unmodded] ShengShou levels of blockyness.


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Feb 13, 2016)

so gonna get this, gonna be my first. i will make a review thread


----------

